# What would you say this is?



## tab_a (Feb 23, 2017)

This came with some other stuff I bought--lathe parts, end mills, etc., and I'm not exactly sure what it is.  About 8" long, shank is 1 1/4", cutting diameter measures about 1 5/64 (or more accurately 1.080).  Is it just a plain large drill bit, and if so why this point angle?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 23, 2017)

it appears to be a tool reground to its present condition
it may have had a very different profile, pre-regrinding


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks like an aluminum cutting, Weldon shank, bullnose endmill


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 23, 2017)

Is the body on that tapered? Mike


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 23, 2017)

It's an endmill with radius corners. These are used when there is a call out for a radius inside a corner. Used to hand grind and stone a radius on many endmills like that through the years.


----------



## David S (Feb 23, 2017)

Does the body have a taper?  I am with Bill.  We used something similar when we were making plastic injection moulds.  Ribs always have a taper and can be formed by a tapered end mill.  And to provide better drop test performance on our tools we would specify a radius at the bottom of each rib.  This was a pita for the machinists and often were not included.  If it is indeed tapered it is often stated on the flat of the weldon shank where the set screw lands.

David


----------



## tab_a (Feb 23, 2017)

David S said:


> Does the body have a taper?  I am with Bill.  We used something similar when we were making plastic injection moulds.  Ribs always have a taper and can be formed by a tapered end mill.  And to provide better drop test performance on our tools we would specify a radius at the bottom of each rib.  This was a pita for the machinists and often were not included.  If it is indeed tapered it is often stated on the flat of the weldon shank where the set screw lands.
> 
> David


No it's not tapered.  Thanks.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 23, 2017)

I have quite a few milling cutters like that which were pretty obviously reground to the rounded corner configuration to give them new life after the original square corners got chipped off.  No reason to throw them away, and better for roughing work.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bob,
I remember doing a quick radius by hand to touch up a dull endmill because the place didn't have a way to sharpen endmills. They always sent them out fo resharpening.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 23, 2017)

I agree we use to hand grind them for some cast iron milling.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 23, 2017)

I have touched them up, too.  By hand on a bench grinder, finished with a stone by hand.  Now I have recently purchased a fixture for grinding the ends on a surface grinder.  Had to make a nut and wrench to hold the 5C collets in it, and now it is ready for testing and operator self training.  That usually goes like "Oops!, oops!, oops!, that's a little better, starting to get the idea, I need more practice!!!"


----------



## brino (Feb 23, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> That usually goes like "Oops!, oops!, oops!, that's a little better, starting to get the idea, I need more practice!!!"



Like so much of life........
-brino


----------



## tab_a (Feb 24, 2017)

Makes sense to me.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Feb 25, 2017)

""now it is ready for testing and operator self training." 

I do a lot of that! and the Oh,Oh,Oh, part too. Hard lessons are remembered well.


----------

